# Welches unixoide Betriebssystem holt die maximale Power aus diesem System?



## Modders Vision (10. Oktober 2012)

Hallo Community!


Ich besitze ein Toshiba Satellite Pro 4600 und möchte nun wissen, mit welchem unixoiden Betriebssystem das Maximum an Leistung aus diesem Rausgeholt wird.

Die Komponenten sind Folgende:
CPU: Mobile Intel Pentium III 750MHz (Single Core)
RAM: 127MB (bis zu 512MB aufrüstbar)
HDD: IBM Travelstar 20GB
Grafik: Trident XP 16MB SDRAM
Displayauflösung: 1024x768 pixel

Genau aufgelistet ist das ganze nochmal hier, nur dass meine HDD 20GB "groß" (heutzutage winzig) ist.

Wäre super, wenn mir jemand antworten könnte, da ich das Ding echt gerne für's Surfen oder Textbearbeitung zum laufen bekommen würde. Zudem würde mich interessieren, ob das Laptop über W-Lan verfügt.


Danke schon mal im Voraus! 

Modders Vision


----------



## Lexx (10. Oktober 2012)

hab zwar schon seit 10 (?) jahren nix mehr am hut mit linux,
aber ich würde sagen ein vom kernel weg selbst kompiliertes 
Linux holt das maximum aus (alter) hardware.

ist halt ne tagelange fummelei und kann schnell im virvana
(sprich zurück zum anfang) enden.

ob das schläppi wlan hat, handbuch/internet/gerätemanager?

ICH wünsche dir auf jedenfall viel glück und würde mich über
"erfahrungs-/fortschrittsberichte" sehr freuen (pcghx-tagebuch?)

(und vielleicht lässt sich irgendwo günstig eine bissl größere platte 
auftreiben/ausschlachten?)


----------



## bingo88 (10. Oktober 2012)

Die "dicken" GUIs wie Gnome und KDE kannst du mit der HW eigentlich schon mal vergessen, da bleiben nur die leichtgewichtigen Vertreter. Ich habe auf nem Laptop mit ähnlicher Konfig (P3 500 oder 600 MHz) mit Xubuntu ganz gute Erfahrungen gemacht. Ansonsten könnte ich dir noch Damn Small Linux (DSL) empfehlen, das läuft auch auf wirklich alter Hardware


----------



## blackout24 (10. Oktober 2012)

Da brauchst du kein Kernel selbst compilieren. Ein generischer 32 Bit Kernel tut's allemal.
Was am Ende entscheidet wie hoch die Anforderungen sind ist, ob du eine Desktop Umgebung mit Transparenz Schnick Schnack und Animationen haben willst. 

Da du sicher trotzdem etwas komfort haben willst (Taskleisten etc. wie bei Windows XP z.B.) ohne lang Fummeln zu müssen würde ich zu XFCE als Desktop greifen. LXDE ist vielleicht noch abgespeckter und hat die Windows Classic bedienung sieht aber ne Nummer hässlicher aus.

Distribution kannst du dir eine aus suchen. Xubuntu z.B. währe ein guter Anfang, wo die nicht viel selbst machen musst. Linux Mint (basiert auf Ubuntu) gibt es glaube ich auch mit XFCE vorinstalliert oder du installierst es nach. 

Ab gespeckter geht es zur Not immernoch bis zum nackten Browser auf schwarzem Hintergrund.

Wenn du relativ einfach dir dein Desktop aussuchen willst bei der Installation kann ich auch PC BSD empfehlen. Kommt mit einem guten Handbuch als PDF in Deutsch. Die Installation ist super easy und du klickst einfach an welchen Desktop du installieren möchtest (XFCE, LXDE, Gnome (die gute alte 2er Version), KDE (bei der Hardware No-Go)) oder auch nur reine Fenstermanager (Fluxbox, Awesome, Openbox sehr sehr minimalistisch und nicht sehr einsteigerfreundlich).

Software installierst du dort auch einfach im App Cafe musst niemals ein Terminal aufrufen.

EDIT: Mal schnell PC BSD 64 Bit in einer VM mit 128 MB RAM installiert und LXDE benutzt. RAM Auslastung 48 MB von 128 MB. Das flutscht also.


----------



## Jimini (10. Oktober 2012)

Ich sehe es ebenfalls so, dass der Kernel da relativ wurscht ist und eher das GUI über Nutzbarkeit und Nichtnutzbarkeit entscheidet. Klar, insbesondere Gentoo-Jünger vertreten gerne mal die Meinung, dass ein OS, welches man (teilweise /komplett) selber kompiliert hat, schneller läuft als andere - das ist aber in der Regel Unsinn. 

Ich würde ebenfalls XFCE als Windowmanager vorschlagen - Xubuntu wäre demnach, wie blackout24 schon vorschlug, eine Möglichkeit, die du ausprobieren solltest.
Am problematischsten wird sicherlich der verfügbare Speicher werden, vielleicht kannst du da noch nachrüsten? Der Rest der Hardware, insbesondere die Festplatte, reicht eigentlich dicke aus. 

MfG Jimini


----------



## Modders Vision (10. Oktober 2012)

Erst mal Danke für euere sehr umfangreichen Antworten 
Ich probiere schon seit Längerem aus Damn Small Linux auf dem Laptop zu installieren - vergebens...
Obwohl 128MB RAM die Mindestanvorderung ist und ich mit 127 einen MB weniger habe?!
Zudem habe ich schon Low RAM Ubuntu und Ubuntu ausprobiert zu installieren - keine Chance!
Xubuntu kann ich komplett vergessen, da das viel zu viel RAM voraussetzt!
Ich habe auch mal nachgeschaut wie das mit dem Arbeitsspeicher aufrüsten aussieht, das Maximum sind 512MB verteilt auf 2 Steckplätze mit je 256MB 750/800/850/1000MHz nur low profile
Wäre cool wenn ich noch ein paar low profile daheim rumliegen hätte, dann könnte ich ausprobieren, ob auch mehr als 512MB funktionieren würde...


----------



## blackout24 (10. Oktober 2012)

Was genau passiert den nicht? 
Hast du mal PC BSD x86 probiert? Da gibt es sehr vielfältige Installationsmedien, am besten ist immer Net Install wenn du per DHCP für den Laptop während der Installation einfach Internet zur Verfügung stellen kannst über ein Router.

EDIT: Mhh die 32 Bit Install Only CD meckert in der VM bei 128 MB man kann zwar versuchen weiter zu booten, aber es ist zu wenig Speicher für eine RAM Disk da. Da müssen wohl zumindest für die Installation auch 256 MB min. her.


----------



## Modders Vision (10. Oktober 2012)

Es ist immer so, dass er alles macht, aber da wo dann der Ladeschirm (DSL is der schwarz, Lubuntu blau, ubuntu orange) und er dann eigentlich des betriebssystem läd bleibt er hängen...
Das mit dem Internet könnte ich mal ausprobieren, also Lan-Kabel dran und dann gehe ich bei DSL auf die Net installation, danke für den Tipp


----------



## blackout24 (11. Oktober 2012)

Ich würde schauen, dass du min. 256 MB RAM da rein bekommst. Bei PC BSD wird er sonst die 154 MB große RAM Disk nicht erstellen können bevor er die Installation startet auvh wenn das System später weit weniger als 256 MB RAM benötigt. Empfohlen sind 512 MB.


----------



## Modders Vision (11. Oktober 2012)

Dann werde ich mal versuchen irgendwo zwei DDR2 256MB RAM low profile mit 1000MHz aufzutreiben, die nicht allzu teuer sind 
Meint ihr, dass es egal ist ob man 750; 800; 850 oder 1000MHz nimmt?
Wie viel MHz würdet ihr nehmen?


----------



## Jimini (11. Oktober 2012)

Modders Vision schrieb:


> Dann werde ich mal versuchen irgendwo zwei DDR2 256MB RAM low profile mit 1000MHz aufzutreiben, die nicht allzu teuer sind
> Meint ihr, dass es egal ist ob man 750; 800; 850 oder 1000MHz nimmt?
> Wie viel MHz würdet ihr nehmen?


 Ich denke, da kannst du ruhig nach dem Preis gehen. Aber wie kommst du auf diese Taktraten? Meines Wissens war bei DDR2 bei 400MHz Schluss. 512MB gibt's da übrigens schon ab ~9 €, da ist echt vertretbar.

MfG Jimini


----------



## bingo88 (11. Oktober 2012)

Ich glaube nicht, dass das DDR2 RAM sein soll. Ich würde eher auf SDRAM PC100 (SODIMM-Bauform, kein "Desktop-RAM") tippen, das hatte mein Laptop auch. Deshalb wird vermutlich auch bei max. 512 MB RAM Schluss sein. Die normalen und relativ günstigen PC133 256 MB Module laufen bei den alten Kisten in der Regel nicht, da die Speicherdichte der Chips zu hoch ist. Die 256 MB PC100 Module haben 16 Chips oder so, während die PC133er nur 8 haben. Ich kenne das aus eigener Erfahrung, mit den 133ern wollte mein Laptop nicht mehr booten, es gab direkt Abstürze. Ich habe verschiedene Hersteller probiert, ohne Erfolg. Erst mit einem PC100 Modul hatte es dann funktioniert. Du kannst es gerne selbst ausprobieren, aber aufgrund der ähnlichen Hardware würde ich nur das verbauen, was Toshiba vorschlägt (bspw. PC100 RAM).


----------



## blackout24 (11. Oktober 2012)

Schraub das Ding mal auf, auf dem Aufkleber steht sicher was genau verbaut ist.


----------



## Modders Vision (11. Oktober 2012)

Die Angaben habe ich hier gefunden.
Ich habe den Arbeitsspeicher natürlich schon öfter ausgebaut, drauf stehen tut nur, dass er von NEC SINGAPORE ist, dass er 128MB hat und dass es ein PC100 RAM ist.
Vielleicht, kann mir noch jemand sagen, ob WiFi bedeutet, dass man über WLAN ins Internet gehen kann.
Ich würde mich wie immer sehr über Antworten freuen.


----------



## RamOnIce (11. Oktober 2012)

Als Distro kann ich das auf Ubuntu basierende und den E17 Desktop Umgebung nutzende Bodhi Linux empfehlen 

Bodhi Linux

Verbraucht deutlich weniger Ressourcen als XFCE Distros (sogar weniger als LXDE bzw. Lubuntu) und lässt sich sehr gut und einfach optisch anpassen, kann richtig schnieke aussehen wie man hier sehen kann: Desktop of the Week - Bodhi Linux Forums


----------



## blackout24 (12. Oktober 2012)

"cd /usr/ports/x11-wm/enlightenment && sudo make clean install" dann hat man das zur Not auch bei Free bzw. PC-BSD.


----------



## Modders Vision (15. Oktober 2012)

Also erstmal nochmals vielen, vielen Dank, dass ihr mir so viele Antworten bzw. Tips geliefert habt Vorerst werde ich dieses kleine Projekt jedoch einstellen, da ich um eine Arbeitsspeicher Erweiterung nicht herum komme und ich noch am überlegen bin, ob sich das dann überhaupt noch lohnt.
Danke nochmal an Alle, die mir behilflich waren!


----------

